# MAR vrs VAC stock question



## jimf41 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is slightly off topic for the vacation aspect of timesharing but does anybody know when the MAR stock split up between MAR shares and the new VAC shares is going to happen? They were supposed to do it yesterday November 10 from what I read but nothing has happened in my account so far.

It was supposedly 1 share of VAC for every 10 shares of MAR that you own.

BTW Happy Veterans Day to all who served.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2011)

Jim, the split day is 11/21; yesterday was the "owner of record" day.

(copied from an older post) ... from this article at news.marriott.com:

"... The spin-off will be completed through a pro rata dividend of Marriott Vacations Worldwide common stock on Monday, November 21, 2011 (the “distribution date”) to Marriott International shareholders of record as of the close of business of the New York Stock Exchange on Thursday, November 10, 2011 (the “record date”). On the distribution date each Marriott International shareholder will receive one share of Marriott Vacations Worldwide common stock for every ten shares of Marriott International Class A common stock held by such shareholder on the record date. The distribution of these shares will be made in book-entry form, which means that no physical share certificates will be issued. ..."


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Sue, I missed that. Now if everyone would please go out and buy 50,000 trust points I might make some money.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Thanks Sue, I missed that. Now if everyone would please go out and buy 50,000 trust points I might make some money.



Good plan, and you did ask very nicely.  I second your motion.  :rofl:


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 11, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> This is slightly off topic for the vacation aspect of timesharing but does anybody know when the MAR stock split up between MAR shares and the new VAC shares is going to happen? They were supposed to do it yesterday November 10 from what I read but nothing has happened in my account so far.
> 
> It was supposedly 1 share of VAC for every 10 shares of MAR that you own.
> 
> BTW Happy Veterans Day to all who served.



VAC stock began trading on a 'when issued' basis on November 8 and the price data may be found at the following link.

LINK


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 11, 2011)

windje2000 said:


> VAC stock began trading on a 'when issued' basis on November 8



$17.47 per share!!  Just for the heck of it I will make a note and buy when it hits $7.47 per share.

George


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Nov 11, 2011)

I wonder who in their right mind would buy stock in this asylum?

I'm reminded of a House of cards, smoke, and mirrors.

Marriott International, on the other hand, looks attractive, having had the fortitude to dump their once timeshare division.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, today's the day.  Is anybody seeing anything interesting?  I found this website and don't know if it's new - marriottvacationsworldwide.com.


----------



## sparty (Nov 21, 2011)

SueDonJ said:


> Well, today's the day.  Is anybody seeing anything interesting?  I found this website and don't know if it's new - marriottvacationsworldwide.com.



I recognize the pool in "Discover our Brands". That's the Waiohai ocean pool. Only thing they're missing are the chickens running around.. 

I did receive in the mail a rather large paper book as the amended registration statement.  Was some interesting data in there I hadn't seen before.  Some info was the same as what  was  sent around here in a 3-part slide/show ppt. Here is the link.

The other interesting thing is VAC stock isn't doing much of anything, off a penny with relatively low volume (662K shares vs Marriott avg of 4.6 million).  No interest or love for VAC?  They should of called the new company Facebook Vacation Club..


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 21, 2011)

If anyone follows it the ticker is VAC-WI. Opened at $17.25 closed at $17.35. It hasn't shown up o my account yet. It will be interesting to watch the message board on YAHOO for the next few months. The chart on the homepage is interesting. If you flip it upside down it might even be accurate.


----------



## windje2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

sparty said:


> The other interesting thing is VAC stock isn't doing much of anything, off a penny with *relatively low volume* (662K shares vs Marriott avg of 4.6 million).  No interest or love for VAC?  They should of called the new company Facebook Vacation Club..



The volume of VAC is less than that of MAR because the terms of the spin were 1 VAC for 10 MAR.  MAR has 10 times the float of VAC.

Relative to its float, VAC has decidedly greater activity than MAR

(.662M VAC x 10) / 4.6M MAR  = 1.44


----------



## DanO (Nov 22, 2011)

Stock is up .71 cents today.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 22, 2011)

Whoopee! I am now the proud owner of 5.122 shares of VAC ( they changed it back from VAC-WI). I can't wait till my next Marriott TS checkin and I give them the old DYKWIA.


----------



## kjd (Nov 22, 2011)

VAC now trading at $18.02 but has a crazy looking chart. Looks like a "W"


Today's Open16.89
Shares Out.--

Day's Range16.26 - 18.24
EPS (TTM)--

Avg Vol (10-day)497.6K
P/E Ratio--

Last (time)2:23p ET 11/22/11
Ann. Dividend/YieldNo Regular Dividends

Last (size)100
Ex-Dividend Date--

52-Wk Range
16.26 - 22.50LowHigh
Beta--

% Below High (11/22/11 - 11/08/11)19.91%
% Held by Inst --

Implied Volatility0.0%
Short Interest (% of float as of --)--

Historical Volatility25.8%
Historical Quotes & Splits 
 Current|1mo|3mo|6mo|1yr


----------



## thinze3 (Nov 23, 2011)

jimf41 said:


> Whoopee! I am now the proud owner of 5.122 shares of VAC ( they changed it back from VAC-WI). I can't wait till my next Marriott TS checkin and I give them the old DYKWIA.



Maybe they will know who you are.  Now that would be a pleasant surprise.


----------

